# Ever had a job just wasn't worth it



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Laid down under a 3 compartment. Red soap on the floor. Thought I would stay out of it. Nope Now I'm chemical burned in the armpit applying calamine. Well fudge. Just wasn't worth it.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Dang that outright sucks big time. Find out what is in it, Calamine might not be your best bet.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sorry to hear about your lye burns was it

```

```
?? that sounds nasty.... 

yesterday I had a bathroom in a hot vacant house that was so filthy I threw a gallon of bleach I found under the kitchen sink all over the floor in the bathroom and fixtures just to tame down the hillbilley stink in the place.. 
Had to change out the lav drain and clean out the line at the same time...... I laid cardboard down everywhere just to stay out of the filth,
but the bleach creeped up on me and discolored my shirt and jeans...

...


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

That's a lot of the jobs. No teeth hillbillies on disability who sit on the computer and also take a dump in the bathroom I'm working in while I'm there. All for a measly 200 dollars to install their shower valve. My boss doesn't charge enough and is too kind sometimes. Always afraid I'm going to bring bed bugs or lice home with me.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Oorgnid said:


> That's a lot of the jobs. No teeth hillbillies on disability who sit on the computer and also take a dump in the bathroom I'm working in while I'm there. All for a measly 200 dollars to install their shower valve. My boss doesn't charge enough and is too kind sometimes. Always afraid I'm going to bring bed bugs or lice home with me.














Pictures or it didn't happen........:laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tommy plumber said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen........:laughing:


NOT scratch and sniff please!


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> Oorgnid said:
> 
> 
> > That's a lot of the jobs. No teeth hillbillies on disability who sit on the computer and also take a dump in the bathroom I'm working in while I'm there. All for a measly 200 dollars to install their shower valve. My boss doesn't charge enough and is too kind sometimes. Always afraid I'm going to bring bed bugs or lice home with me.
> ...


Ill sneak some for you. Supposedly have to go back to repipe her kitchen sink. She kept calling plywood green board. Never seen someone smoke so many cigarettes and then complain about the price while feeding me the "fixed income" line. This job is not worth the time.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Oorgnid said:


> That's a lot of the jobs. No teeth hillbillies on disability who sit on the computer and also take a dump in the bathroom I'm working in while I'm there. All for a measly 200 dollars to install their shower valve. My boss doesn't charge enough and is too kind sometimes. Always afraid I'm going to bring bed bugs or lice home with me.



We do a lot of work at a large women's shelter. One of our plumbers brought home bed bugs and his wife made him shave his head, lol ?, true story


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

I have been lucky enough to avoid them. Although the remodel we recently finished, the contracting company's men kept getting bit by something. Would leave huge red welts but they never could see what got them. I'm thinking it was an adverse reaction to something there because i never got bit. Either that or I just stink lol


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My former Master got a yeast infection one year after a nasty sewer replacement job, for a month straight the doctors kept giving him the wrong antibiotics. Finally they took a culture, turned out to be a strain of vaginal type.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> My former Master got a yeast infection one year after a nasty sewer replacement job, for a month straight the doctors kept giving him the wrong antibiotics. Finally they took a culture, turned out to be a strain of vaginal type.















......


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Speak of the devil. I got called out to the job today because an overnight hack did some water lines using cinch rings. One of the rings leaked and she tried to blame me even though we use copper. I snagged pictures. I got both homeowners. Will upload when I get home.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

So, I think it's a bit disheartening when their dirt floor basement looks cleaner than the rest of their house. In any case, the two of them got into an argument about his shirt, guessing that's why he walked out shirtless.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh man, have seen worse but not that often. Love the S trapped kitchen sink.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

GAN said:


> Oh man, have seen worse but not that often. Love the S trapped kitchen sink.


That's the sink we are to repipe. Hopefully not.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm feeling better now. Charging 750$ helped a lot. Those pictures are so funny. I'll work in the poorest neighborhoods on the south side of Chicago and have some wild messes to clean up. Calamine worked but my kids baby butt creme and naproxen made work tolerable.


----------

